# Gut und günstig!



## jorge_val_ribera

Hallo!

Wie geht's euch? Hoffentlich gut!

Ich habe eine Frage an euch, denn mein Wörterbuch hat mich sozusagen total verspult.

Also, ich hab das Wort "Gunst" nachgeschlagen und da stand, dass es "die Gunst" heißt. So weit, so gut. Daneben stand, dass es keinen Plural hat. "Na", hab ich gedacht, "nicht schlimm, kein Problem, alles klar, alles in Ordnung". Aber---dann kamen die Beispiele! Und da wurde es schlimm, problematisch, unklar und unordentlich! Schaut mal, was da stand:

_zu Gunsten +Gen._

_ein Irrtum zu meinen Gunsten_

Das sieht ja ganz pluralmäßig aus!  

Was ist da los? Könntet ihr es mir bitte erklären? Ich kann's wirklich nicht kapieren: zuerst hat ein Wort keinen Plural und gleich danach hat sie einen--so ein Quatsch!

Also, vielen Dank im Voraus! Macht's gut, tschüss!


----------



## gaer

jorge_val_ribera said:
			
		

> Hallo!
> 
> Wie geht's euch? Hoffentlich gut!
> 
> Ich habe eine Frage an euch, denn mein Wörterbuch hat mich sozusagen total verspult.
> 
> Also, ich hab das Wort "Gunst" nachgeschlagen und da stand, dass es "die Gunst" heißt. So weit, so gut. Daneben stand, dass es keinen Plural hat. "Na", hab ich gedacht, "nicht schlimm, kein Problem, alles klar, alles in Ordnung". Aber---dann kamen die Beispiele! Und da wurde es schlimm, problematisch, unklar und unordentlich! Schaut mal, was da stand:
> 
> _zu Gunsten +Gen._
> 
> _ein Irrtum zu meinen Gunsten_
> 
> Das sieht ja ganz pluralmäßig aus!
> 
> Was ist da los? Könntet ihr es mir bitte erklären? Ich kann's wirklich nicht kapieren: zuerst hat ein Wort keinen Plural und gleich danach hat sie einen--so ein Quatsch!
> 
> Also, vielen Dank im Voraus! Macht's gut, tschüss!


Oops! A problem for me too. I'll be looking for an answer!

What in *** is going on??? I just read another dictionary entry, and it said ths same thing. How in the name of heaven can you have "zu meinen/ihren" etc. for a noun that has no plural form?

German is insane.  <grrrrr> 

Gaer


----------



## Whodunit

jorge_val_ribera said:
			
		

> Hallo!
> 
> Wie geht's euch? Hoffentlich gut!
> 
> Ich habe eine Frage an euch, denn mein Wörterbuch hat mich sozusagen total verspult.
> 
> Also, ich hab das Wort "Gunst" nachgeschlagen und da stand, dass es "die Gunst" heißt. So weit, so gut. Daneben stand, dass es keinen Plural hat. "Na", hab ich gedacht, "nicht schlimm, kein Problem, alles klar, alles in Ordnung". Aber---dann kamen die Beispiele! Und da wurde es schlimm, problematisch, unklar und unordentlich! Schaut mal, was da stand:
> 
> _zu Gunsten +Gen._
> 
> _ein Irrtum zu meinen Gunsten_
> 
> Das sieht ja ganz pluralmäßig aus!
> 
> Was ist da los? Könntet ihr es mir bitte erklären? Ich kann's wirklich nicht kapieren: zuerst hat ein Wort keinen Plural und gleich danach hat sie *es* einen--so ein Quatsch!
> 
> Also, vielen Dank im Voraus! Macht's gut, tschüss!



Lustig! Lass mich mal proboeren, es zu erklären. "zu Gunsten" ist Singular Dativ (n-Substantiv), das Gleiche gilt für "zu Ungunsten". Das ist ja einfach. Aber jetzt kommt das Problem:

"ein Irrtum zu meinen Gunsten"

Man könnte auch sagen "ein Irrtum zu meine*m* Gunsten", wobei es ein Dativ wäre, aber "eine Gunst" kann im Dativ ja schlecht "dem Gunsten" sein. Also weiter:

"ein Irrtum zu meiner Gunst"

Das ist  falsch und daher gibt es auch keinen gescheiten Dativ. Der Plural müsste aber dennoch "zu meinen Gunsten" (wie etwa in 'zu den Menschen') sein. Da aber dein Wörterbuch keinen Plural von "die Gunst" vorschlägt, macht auch der Duden nicht, gibt es keinen korrekten Plural. Ich kann daher nur versuchen, Folgendes daraus anzuleiten:

"die Gunsten" bedeutet einfach die Mehrzahl "von etwas Gutem", denn "die Gunst" ist "etwas Gutes". Leider kann man wirklich nicht sagen "das sind meine Gunsten", aber dafür "das ist meine Gunst". Umgekehrt geht es aber: "das ist zu meinen Gunsten" kann auch in den Singular gesetzt werden: "das ist zu meiner Gunst". Aber eine richtige Erklärung fällt mir jetzt dazu nicht ein.

Also war ich wohl kaum eine große Hilfe!   

PS: Mir fällt ein, wir hatten doch schon mal so etwas mit "des Nachts" (Dativ des Femininums!!!).


----------



## elroy

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Lustig! Lass mich mal proboeren, es zu erklären. "zu Gunsten" ist Singular Dativ (n-Substantiv),


 
Echt?  Ich dachte, alle n-Substantive wären männlich oder sächlich (_das Herz_).


----------



## Whodunit

elroy said:
			
		

> Echt?  Ich dachte, alle n-Substantive wären männlich oder sächlich (_das Herz_).



Tolle Ausnahme. Es sah mir halt ganz einem n-Substantiv aus. Du musst aber wissen, dass ich die deutsche Sprache (das Deutsche ) nie so gelernt habe, wie ihr. Also kann meine vorzeitige Feststellung einer n-Deklination ruhig falsch sein.

die Gunst
der Gunst
der Gunst
die Gunst

die Gunsten
der Gunsten
den Gunsten
die Gunsten

"zu Gunsten" ist sofern schon komisch, weil man es in neuer Rechtschreibung auch als "zugunsten" wiedergeben kann.


----------



## MrMagoo

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Tolle Ausnahme. Es sah mir halt ganz einem n-Substantiv aus. Du musst aber wissen, dass ich die deutsche Sprache (das Deutsche ) nie so gelernt habe, wie ihr. Also kann meine vorzeitige Feststellung einer n-Deklination ruhig falsch sein.


 
Nana, só locker solltest Du das aber auch nicht sehen, Daniel!


----------



## elroy

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Tolle Ausnahme. Es sah mir halt ganz einem n-Substantiv aus. Du musst aber wissen, dass ich die deutsche Sprache (das Deutsche ) nie so gelernt habe, wie ihr.


 
 Was du nicht sagst!  



> Also kann meine vorzeitige Feststellung einer n-Deklination ruhig falsch sein.
> 
> die Gunst
> der Gunst
> der Gunst
> die Gunst
> 
> die Gunsten
> der Gunsten
> den Gunsten
> die Gunsten
> 
> "zu Gunsten" ist sofern schon komisch, weil man es in neuer Rechtschreibung auch als "zugunsten" wiedergeben kann.


 
Aus meinem Grammatikbuch:

A small group of *masculine* nouns, most of which denote living beings, have the ending _-n_ or _-en_ throughout the plural and in all singular cases except the nominative. These are called (for no good reason) 'weak' masculine nouns.

Most of these 'weak' masculine nouns refer to male humans and animals.

Eight masculine nouns are irregular.  They have the ending _-n_ in the plural and in the accusative and dative singular, but _-ns_ in the genitive singular. 

The neuter noun _das Herz_ has forms which look like those of the irregular masculine nouns, with the ending _-ens_ in the genitive signular and _-en_ in the dative singular.


----------



## MrMagoo

"Gunst" ist etwas komplizierter, als ihr vielleicht meint:

_Gunst_ ist abgeleitet von "gönnen" wie _Kunst_ von "können".
Ursprünglich hatte das Wort "Gunst" einen starken Plural:

die Günste
der Günste
den Günsten
die Günste

Erhalten ist in einigen Wendungen dieser Dativ Plural - allerdings ohne Umlaut:






(Quelle: Knaur, "Das deutsche Wörterbuch" von 1985)


----------



## elroy

MrMagoo said:
			
		

> "Gunst" ist etwas komplizierter, als ihr vielleicht meint:
> 
> _Gunst_ ist abgeleitet von "gönnen" wie _Kunst_ von "können".
> Ursprünglich hatte das Wort "Gunst" einen starken Plural:
> 
> die Günste
> der Günste
> den Günsten
> die Günste
> 
> Erhalten ist in einigen Wendungen dieser Dativ Plural - allerdings ohne Umlaut:
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v29/MrMagoo/Gunst.jpg
> 
> (Quelle: Knaur, "Das deutsche Wörterbuch" von 1985)


 
Schon kompliziert, aber es ist dann auf jeden Fall kein n-Substantiv, oder?


----------



## MrMagoo

elroy said:
			
		

> Schon kompliziert, aber es ist dann auf jeden Fall kein n-Substantiv, oder?


 
Nein, ganz klar ein starkes Nomen, genau wie "Kunst"!


----------



## Whodunit

elroy said:
			
		

> Schon kompliziert, aber es ist dann auf jeden Fall kein n-Substantiv, oder?



Zwar wäre ich nie auf "Günste" gekommen, aber "günstig" hätte einem doch einfallen können!   

Danke jedenfalls, Magoo.


----------



## jorge_val_ribera

Ach, dies ist komplizierter, als ich mir vorgestellt hatte! 

OK, bisher hab ich dies:

"Gunsten" kommt von "Günsten", was früher Dativ Plural von "Gunst" war, und es wird in manchen festen Sätzen verwendet, die man auswendig lernen muss. Richtig?


----------



## Whodunit

jorge_val_ribera said:
			
		

> Ach, dies ist komplizierter, als ich mir vorgestellt hatte!



Dann    zerbrich dir lieber nicht den Kopf darüber. Vielleicht solltest du erst mal nur "zu seinem Gunsten" und "zu seinen Gunsten" unterscheiden können, dann bist du schon weit.


----------



## jorge_val_ribera

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Dann  zerbrich dir lieber nicht den Kopf darüber. Vielleicht solltest du erst mal nur "zu seinem Gunsten" und "zu seinen Gunsten" unterscheiden können, dann bist du schon weit.


 
OK, werd ich versuchen haha.

Also, "zu seinen Gunsten" ist mir schon (sozusagen) klar.

Aber "zu seinem Gunsten" kann ich überhaupt nicht verstehen, es macht keinen Sinn....


----------



## Whodunit

jorge_val_ribera said:
			
		

> OK, werd ich versuchen haha.
> 
> Also, "zu seinen Gunsten" ist mir schon (sozusagen) klar.
> 
> Aber "zu seinem Gunsten" kann ich überhaupt nicht verstehen, es macht keinen Sinn....



Also, meines Erachtens definiert "zu seinen Gunsten" den Plural von "Gunst" im indirekten Sinne, wobei "zu seinem Gunsten" nur den Singular angibt:

Sein Auto wurde gestohlen. Zu seinem Gunsten wurde es nicht beschädigt.
Sein Auto wurde gestohlen. Die Kosten für die Beschädigung wurden zu seinem Ungunsten ihm zugeschrieben.

Sein Auto wurde gestohlen. Die Gerichtsverhandlung und der Strafprozess verliefen logischerweise zu seinen Gunsten.
Sein Auto wurde gestohlen. Die Kosten für die Beschädigung und die Gerichtskosten wurden ihm zu Ungunsten des Diebes entlassen.


----------



## MrMagoo

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Also, meines Erachtens definiert "zu seinen Gunsten" den Plural von "Gunst" im indirekten Sinne, wobei "zu seinem Gunsten" nur den Singular angibt:
> 
> Sein Auto wurde gestohlen. Zu seinem Gunsten wurde es nicht beschädigt.
> Sein Auto wurde gestohlen. Die Kosten für die Beschädigung wurden zu seinem Ungunsten ihm zugeschrieben.
> 
> Sein Auto wurde gestohlen. Die Gerichtsverhandlung und der Strafprozess verliefen logischerweise zu seinen Gunsten.
> Sein Auto wurde gestohlen. Die Kosten für die Beschädigung und die Gerichtskosten wurden ihm zu Ungunsten des Diebes entlassen.


 

Daniel, "Gunst" wird dekliniert wie _Kunst_, also stark! Das heißt keine Endungen im gesamten Singular:

die Gunst
der Gunst
der Gunst
die Gunst

"zu seinem Gunsten" geht überhaupt nicht, das wäre ja der Dativ im Maskulinum oder Neutrum!!

Entweder heißt es 
_zu seinen (Un-)Gunsten_ (Dativ, Plural; die übliche, idiomatische Wendung)
oder
_zu seiner (Un-)Gunst_ (Dativ, Singular), obwohl dies im Grunde nur grammatisch richtig wäre, da es eigentlich nicht benutzt wird.


----------



## Whodunit

MrMagoo said:
			
		

> Daniel, "Gunst" wird dekliniert wie _Kunst_, also stark! Das heißt keine Endungen im gesamten Singular:
> 
> die Gunst
> der Gunst
> der Gunst
> die Gunst
> 
> "zu seinem Gunsten" geht überhaupt nicht, das wäre ja der Dativ im Maskulinum oder Neutrum!!
> 
> Entweder heißt es
> _zu seinen (Un-)Gunsten_ (Dativ, Plural; die übliche, idiomatische Wendung)
> oder
> _zu seiner (Un-)Gunst_ (Dativ, Singular), obwohl dies im Grunde nur grammatisch richtig wäre, da es eigentlich nicht benutzt wird.



Ups ...    Irren ist menschlich.

Tut mir Leid, Jorge und Elroy und alle, die ich jetzt verunsichert habe.


----------



## jorge_val_ribera

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Ups ...  Irren ist menschlich.
> 
> Tut mir Leid, Jorge und Elroy und alle, die ich jetzt verunsichert habe.


 
Mach dir keine Sorgen, mein Kopfweh wird in einigen Stunden weg sein  .


----------



## gaer

jorge_val_ribera said:
			
		

> Mach dir keine Sorgen, mein Kopfweh wird in einigen Stunden weg sein  .


Ha!!! I had the same thought. I sat down here and thought, "Wow, I have some time, I think I'll relax and read some messages."

Then I read this thread.

Pound pound, Pound pound, Pound pound…

Deutsche Sprache, schwere Sprache!!!  

Gaer


----------



## gaer

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Ups ...  Irren ist menschlich.
> 
> Tut mir Leid, Jorge und Elroy und alle, die ich jetzt verunsichert habe.


Who,

I'm laughing SO hard, but I'm not laughing at you, believe me. Remember, we keep saying the hardest languages to understand are always our own languages? Because we just use them.

Results 1 - 1 of 1 for "zu meinem Gunst".

Naturally this is wrong. Gunst is feminine.

Results 1 - 10 of about 117 for "zu meiner Gunst".

I guess this is gramatically correct, but people don't seem to like it very well.

Results 1 - 10 of about 880 for "zu meinem Gunsten".

Oops! That's a lot of hits. My guess: MANY Germans have no idea what the grammar is. They just say this phrase, and the "m" and "n" are ALMOST indestiguishable if you talk fast and mumble the endings.

For the first 30 years of my life I thought a manila envelope was a "vanilla" envelope. Well, it's sort of the color of "vanilla", isn't it? 

Results 1 - 10 of about 9,350 for "zu meinen Gunsten". 

Obviously the right answer. But I don't give a flying f*** if the dictionaries say there is no plural, that's plural!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (f***=fudge-sickle)  

Dative plural. My conclusion: the dictionary entries are incomplete. Jens' explanation makes 100% sense. Die Gunst, die Günste, den Günsten, changed to Gunste/Gunsten, umlaut dropped. I vote we put MM (MrMagoo) on the committee to add things that "der Duden" forgets to explain.  

Gaer


----------



## gaer

jorge_val_ribera said:
			
		

> Ach, dies ist komplizierter, als ich mir vorgestellt hatte!
> 
> OK, bisher hab ich dies:
> 
> "Gunsten" kommt von "Günsten", was früher Dativ Plural von "Gunst" war, und es wird in manchen festen Sätzen verwendet, die man auswendig lernen muss. Richtig?


Hey, to ME, another "Muttersprachler" of the wrong language, my logic comes to exactly the same conclusion! 

Gaer


----------



## elroy

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Ups ...  Irren ist menschlich.
> 
> Tut mir Leid, Jorge und Elroy und alle, die ich jetzt verunsichert habe.


 
Haha, macht nichts. 

Ich wurde eigentlich nicht verunsichert.  Wenn Magoo nicht vor mir geantwortet hätte und dabei  die Missverständnisse  aus dem Weg geräumt hätte, hätte ich dir genau das Gleiche gesagt! 

Zum Glück hat er mir aber die Mühe erspart.


----------



## elroy

gaer said:
			
		

> For the first 30 years of my life I thought a manila envelope was a "vanilla" envelope. Well, it's sort of the color of "vanilla", isn't it?
> 
> Gaer


 
 Now I've seen everything!


----------



## elroy

gaer said:
			
		

> Hey, to ME, another "Muttersprachler" of the wrong language, my logic comes to exactly the same conclusion!
> 
> Gaer


 
Zu meinen/meinem/meiner Gunste/n bin ich dann nicht der Einzige!


----------



## gaer

elroy said:
			
		

> Now I've seen everything!


Believe me, if you saw the way I spell, you'd be much more shocked. 

Gaer


----------



## Whodunit

elroy said:
			
		

> Haha, macht nichts.
> 
> Ich wurde eigentlich nicht verunsichert.  Wenn Magoo nicht vor mir geantwortet hätte und dabei  die Missverständnisse  aus dem Weg geräumt hätte, hätte ich dir genau das Gleiche gesagt!
> 
> Zum Glück hat er mir aber die Mühe erspart.



Na ja, nur davon lebt doch unser Forum hier. Was wäre es denn, wenn sich die MuSpra's immer einig wären; schließlich wollen wir nicht, dass hier alles    tote Hose ist.


----------



## elroy

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Na ja, nur davon lebt doch unser Forum hier. Was wäre es denn, wenn sich die MuSpra's immer einig wären; schließlich wollen wir nicht, dass hier alles  tote Hose ist.


 
Das wäre aber bei uns nicht-Muttersprachlern vollkommen in Ordnung.


----------



## Whodunit

elroy said:
			
		

> Das wäre aber bei uns *N*icht-Muttersprachlern vollkommen in Ordnung.



Was denn? Jetzt    habe ich den Faden/Thread verloren.    Meinst du, es wäre in Ordnung, wenn hier tote Hose wäre?


----------



## elroy

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Was denn? Jetzt  habe ich den Faden/Thread verloren.  Meinst du, es wäre in Ordnung, wenn hier tote Hose wäre?


 
Nein - wenn ihr euch immer einig wärt.


----------



## Whodunit

elroy said:
			
		

> Nein - wenn ihr euch immer einig wärt.



Ach, das passiert doch in allen Sprachen, dass sich die MuSpra's D) nicht ganz einig sind.


----------



## elroy

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Ach, das passiert doch in allen Sprachen, dass sich die MuSpra's D) nicht ganz einig sind.


 
Genau.  Ich kann aber trotzdem optimistisch und hoffnungsvoll sein!


----------



## Whodunit

elroy said:
			
		

> Genau.  Ich kann aber trotzdem optimistisch und hoffnungsvoll sein!



 

Glaub mir, im Deutschen könnte man mit so manch einem "disagree'n", da jeder eine andere Sprachform bzw. Mundart hat. Das ist aber gerade das Interessante daran.


----------

